# Archive Thread: Cigar Connoisseurship



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The more you learn about cigars, the more you realize how little you know. Trying cigars from different brands and sizes is a great experience in understanding that there are differences and help establish preferences. Trying cigars of different ages affects your initial perception of the brand differences when fresh. Vintage is yet another milestone that changes the perspective. Having the opportunity to sample “classic vintage cigars” changes the view once again. None of these things are healthy for the finances or your evolving “cigar ego”. There is always a new experience to humble your growing feelings of knowledge.

Planning for the journey, the mystery of what makes cigars become great over time is the core of things. Will Party Shorts become great aged cigars? Boli PC’s? Are EL’s ever going to get good? Does temperature and humidity differences affect the ultimate flavor to your liking over time? Good airflow vs. lack of air? Smaller RG vs larger? Cello on vs. off? Varnished vs. Unvarnished? Dress box vs. Cab. Good years and bad. Specific factories producing the poo in specific years. Vendor storage conditions. Initial release vs. subsequent production.? Personal aging vs purchasing aged cigars? It’s just overwhelming.

It’s the journey that makes it interesting. Each step of the way brings new experience and most importantly new friendships. The bond of the leaf transcends most things and is the coolest part of this hobby. The internet has provided us a unique vehicle to communicate and share with those traveling with, ahead and behind us. What a great advantage vs. the past. It’s a path that as we travel come to realize that there are those that have made the journey before us. Their involvement here makes the journey more enjoyable and less convoluted by sharing their experience. 

Thank You!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Very nice piece.

Makes me feel like I will be broke soon.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Well said Dave, well said.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



Sean9689 said:


> Well said Dave, well said.


:tpd: 
I try to be knowledgable about any hobby that I get involved (obsessed) with by reading and listening to other, more experienced people. The more I do this I realize that cigars are so complex that I, nor anyone, will be an expert on the subject. Some may know more about Cubans while others are very familier with NC's, etc. I thought I was pretty knowlegdable about NC's but now I'm starting over with Cubans. It is a heck of a lot of fun though


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Totally agree Dave...a fine BOTL told me a VERY long time ago, "It's not the destination, it's the journey."

Still holds true all these years later (9)

~Mark


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

DK, that piece was the bomb baby. I definitely feel you on that. Everytime I think I have a handle on cigars, I turn around and find out something new, which is why I've never felt dull with cigars. So many to try, so many new things to discover, and always a fllow smoker out there to commune with.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



Da Klugs said:


> It's the journey that makes it interesting. *Each step of the way brings new experiece and most importantly new friendships.* The bond of the leaf transcends most things and is the coolest part of this hobby. The internet has provided us a unique vehicle to communicate and share with those traveling with, ahead and behind us. What a great advantage vs. the past. It's a path that as we travel come to realize that there are those that have made the journey before us. Their involvement here makes the journey more enjoyable and less convoluted by sharing their experience.
> Thank You!


Dave U r so right. My journey has been nothing but great. The people i've meet and cigars i've smoked are non-replaceable.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Thank you dave, this totally sums up my experience here also.

I look forward to the future friendships, knowledge, and fun


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Great post Dave! I am constantly humbled by the amount of knowledge on this board!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



HarryCulo said:


> Very nice piece.
> 
> Makes me feel like I will be broke soon.





Sean9689 said:


> Well said Dave, well said.


Very true words , gentlemen . :u


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Nice piece of writing. The journey is definately a kick.

Now I'm wondering what I got myself into regarding personal monetary costs. Oh well.:w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Very well written Dave. It's a wonderful journey to be on!!


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Great post! It's enriching, our collective memory, and humbling at the same time. Spirit food. Dave... you a Zen master?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



hollywood said:


> Very well written Dave. It's a wonderful journey to be on!!


Indeed, a wonderful journey. Man, my cigars are almost like my friends. They need TLC and i'm always learning more about my little buddies everyday. Dave I think you about summed up why we are here at CS multiple times throughout the day. Thanks.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Except for the part about the vintage, classics, buying all the cigars, and getting cigar ego, I feel the same way. But I also understand what you are saying about the other incidents of cigar connoisseurship. Nice soliloquy.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Very, very well stated. That's what makes this hobby so much fun, because there's so many new things to find out about!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Yeah, like any journey, the more we think we know, the more we find we don't know...discovery and knowledge is a lifetime quest as long as we are open to it. But perhaps an even greater gain, is the process of making friends with people on the same journey...we're all after the same thing, but we're all very different.

ISOMs are worth it because of it's complexity, just like the people we meet, discover and get to share this wonderful leaf along this same journey. Great stuff from you, Dave as always.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Excellent post, I learn something everyday here....I salute you.....:u :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

i totally disagree on all counts.....

*JUST JOKING!!*


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

It sure is a pain in the ass, but fun! I just buy and smoke now.

The friendships made will last a lifetime.

Nice post Dave..


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

I'm find myself continually reading and listening to others about their impressions and opinions of this hobby. I am learning along the way..."the journey" is ongoing. "The bond of the leaf" has enriched the whole experience.

Excellent thread, Dave. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

An extremely well written post Dave! Very Nice :w

Johnny


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

awww, I feel all warm & fuzzy and have a sudden urge to move to California.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



Da Klugs said:


> The more you learn about cigars, the more you realize how little you know. Trying cigars from different brands and sizes is a great experience in understanding that there are differences and help establish preferences. Trying cigars of different ages affects your initial perception of the brand differences when fresh. Vintage is yet another milestone that changes the perspective. Having the opportunity to sample "classic vintage cigars" changes the view once again. None of these things are healthy for the finances or your evolving "cigar ego". There is always a new experience to humble your growing feelings of knowledge.
> 
> Planning for the journey, the mystery of what makes cigars become great over time is the core of things. Will Party Shorts become great aged cigars? Boli PC's? Are EL's ever going to get good? Does temperature and humidity differences affect the ultimate flavor to your liking over time? Good airflow vs. lack of air? Smaller RG vs larger? Cello on vs. off? Varnished vs. Unvarnished? Dress box vs. Cab. Good years and bad. Specific factories producing the poo in specific years. Vendor storage conditions. Initial release vs. subsequent production.? Personal aging vs purchasing aged cigars? It's just overwhelming.
> 
> ...


dave

words of wisdom fer sure.

to add to your list of...temp , humidity , year etc....i would like to hear peoples opinion of altitude when aging cigars.
i live at 1050 meters(3500 ft.)and have always thought it made a difference.

it has been entertaining over the years to watch people go from "can someone suggest a source for isoms" or "i smoked my first isom last night" to "smoked an '84 whatever last night".

i love this place.

it truly is a lifelong adventure.

derrek


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



HarryCulo said:


> Very nice piece.
> 
> Makes me feel like I will be broke soon.


Well at least you will know who to blame.

ATL


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Nice post Fluffy. With cigar smoking there is no destination, it is totally about the journey.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



opusxox said:


> Nice post Fluffy. With cigar smoking there is no destination, it is totally about the journey.


Exactly!

Thanks for putting it in terms even a hog can understand Dave.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



opusxox said:


> Nice post Fluffy. With cigar smoking there is no destination, it is totally about the journey.


:tpd:

Thanks Dave, a journey filled with the fun and adventure all LOTL will enjoy!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Thanks for the great post, Dave!!!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*

Have made so many new friends here at cs a great place to be. remember honor something really missing in this world


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Connoisseurship*



Da Klugs said:


> The more you learn about cigars, the more you realize how little you know. Trying cigars from different brands and sizes is a great experience in understanding that there are differences and help establish preferences. Trying cigars of different ages affects your initial perception of the brand differences when fresh. Vintage is yet another milestone that changes the perspective. Having the opportunity to sample "classic vintage cigars" changes the view once again. None of these things are healthy for the finances or your evolving "cigar ego". There is always a new experience to humble your growing feelings of knowledge.
> 
> Planning for the journey, the mystery of what makes cigars become great over time is the core of things. Will Party Shorts become great aged cigars? Boli PC's? Are EL's ever going to get good? Does temperature and humidity differences affect the ultimate flavor to your liking over time? Good airflow vs. lack of air? Smaller RG vs larger? Cello on vs. off? Varnished vs. Unvarnished? Dress box vs. Cab. Good years and bad. Specific factories producing the poo in specific years. Vendor storage conditions. Initial release vs. subsequent production.? Personal aging vs purchasing aged cigars? It's just overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Great post all around. As was said, it's not the destination, but the journey. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow. Way to dig up an old post. But much needed for both me and the huge insurgence of noobs from the past month.:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Eloquently written. Thanks for pulling that out of the archives. A good reminder of why we are all here.


----------

